# HHI 8/16 or later



## momster (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking for a 2BR in HH for a week sometime between 8/16 and 8/31.  Thanks!


----------



## momster (Aug 4, 2013)

Have a dr appt on the 15th that can't be changed, but thanks anyway.


----------

